# First attempt at a drawing



## MEDS (Jul 4, 2016)

Well, I can't remember the last time I drew anything other than a circuit or some other technical diagram, but then all of y'all got to me. So, why not give it a shot. This is what I got 3 hours later.






That's what I came up with. I scanned it and did the colors using GIMP.




I'm quite pleased with the outcome. Honestly, when i started, I thought I would give up halfway through the drawing. I think I'm gonna try to keep it up and flex my creative side a bit more.

Questions? Comments? Criticisms?


----------



## Alkraas (Jul 6, 2016)

A good try indeed! It's nice to see new people trying out new stuff! I really like your style, it's cartoony and original. The only thing I could add is to use references. They are a great help with drawing something. I attached an example below. Maybe you can try, when starting to draw, to draw a rough circle first and then draw guidlines for facial parts into the circle. It makes things easier  Also, the muzzle is too small, the eyes are a too big. Again, references help a lot with such things. Here's a, mind you, very rough sketch from me with a reference. Of course not everything is correct here (I have my issues too xD) But it helps a lot to get rid of some mistakes. Hope I could help!


----------



## Blu-wolf (Jul 7, 2016)

+1 what Alkraas said.  Even great artists use reference to help get proportions correct.  Its certainly not a bad first try at art (I've done far worse!) and then digitally painting it.  Even if you look up drawing videos on youtube or something, a lot of them use terms like "three heads high" and using shapes to get the rough sketch correct with a light pencil.  Practice practice practice if you would like to keep improving!   Again, that's not a bad first start at all!  Keep the etchy style.


----------



## Agatha-Hart (Jul 8, 2016)

My advice is to take your references a step further!  I don't use GIMP so I'm not sure if you can do this with that program, but if you can use layers, then this is a method I've had a lot of success with: http://calbury.deviantart.com/art/Shrimp-Method-How-to-draw-anything-process-333639413

Basically you trace over pictures of whatever you want to learn to draw.  If you do this over and over with multiple pictures, you start to get a feel for the anatomy of what you're drawing, and also the little details you might not notice when you're drawing by looking at the photo.  This person on tumblr used this method to learn to draw wolves, and you can see how they progressed the more they practiced: http://kiell-art.tumblr.com/tagged/wolves

I hope this is helpful!  Good luck!


----------



## MEDS (Jul 8, 2016)

Cool, I can try that!


----------



## Zenoth (Aug 7, 2016)

I like it MEDS, keep it up ^^


----------



## Reptillicus (Aug 8, 2016)

hey not bad! for somewhat doesn't draw this kinda stuff often this is pretty good if you ask me. show us more stuff when you draw it.


----------



## DeadRabbit (Aug 9, 2016)

MEDS said:


> Well, I can't remember the last time I drew anything other than a circuit or some other technical diagram, but then all of y'all got to me. So, why not give it a shot. This is what I got 3 hours later.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think this is a good start but the proportions are a bit off and the perspective of the figure seems off.
With practice though, you could do really well.


----------



## MEDS (Aug 9, 2016)

DeadRabbit said:


> I think this is a good start but the proportions are a bit off and the perspective of the figure seems off.
> With practice though, you could do really well.


Lol I can't believe that people are still posting on this topic... I'm embarassed.

So my avatar at the moment is my second attempt. In my opinion It's leaps and bounds ahead of the first one. I just keep drawing myself (narcissist alert).





My next step is to move on to a full body drawing, and I'm really struggling to do that. It just never looks right. I once heard another artist say that art that isn't finished is purposeless and there's nothing to learn from. I've made two unsuccessful full body drawings (kinda reference sheet style), and I've been so disappointed in them, that I can't bring myself to finish them. It feels so bad, but Ill try again tonight.


----------



## Zenoth (Aug 9, 2016)

Keep it up. Full body is fun and something i'm pushing myself to not avoid as well.  Maybe we can do a newby art trade at some point ^^   I've taken a break from drawing myself cause the muzzle is messing with me and started drawing pics of a cat / panther char I did for a friend and now the cat muzzle is turning into a fox muzzle so it might be time for self portraits again ^^


----------

